# Sensor Drahtbruchsicher negieren



## M_o_t (10 Mai 2007)

Hallo,

wir haben einen Sensor der die falsche Logik für unsere Anwendung hat. d.h es sollte immer 24V als Signal zurückgeliefert werden und wenn der Sensor was erkennt, das Signal auf 0V gehen. Also im Falle eines Drahtbruches immer melden das was erkannt wird. 
Es müßte doch Steckerleitungen für Sensoren geben die diese Negation wenigstens im Stecker machen. Kennt jemand Hersteller dazu.
Einen anderen Sensor einsetzen fällt aus, da bisherige Sensoren die Erkennungsfunktion schon nicht erfüllten.

Gruß
Silke


----------



## andre (10 Mai 2007)

Hallo,
um welchen Sensor handelt es sich (Art, Hersteller)? Viele Sensoren bieten die Möglichkeit, die Logik zu verändern. Da gibt es die unterschiedlichsten Varianten.
Notfalls kannst du ja ein Koppelrelais mit Öffnerkontakt einsetzen.
Gruß Andre


----------



## maxmax (11 Mai 2007)

Hallo M_o_t
meist Du so etwas:
http://www.di-soric.de/Funktionsadapter.htm - Invertierer?

aber die Drahtbruchsicherheit ist dann bis zu der Elektronik im Kabel auch nicht gegeben.


----------



## M_o_t (11 Mai 2007)

@andre
Es ist eben das Problem daß das ein sehr spezieller Sensor ist und schon diverse Hersteller getestet wurden, diese aber die Erkennung nicht konstant hatten. Wir sind im Moment mit dem Hersteller in Kontakt daß er und das liefert

@maxmax
ja das ist schon mal sehr gut, danke

Gruß
Silke


----------



## WendeMarkus (23 Mai 2007)

Hallo, 

wir haben Kabel bei uns mehr oder weniger im Einsatz, 
wurden anscheinend mal falsch bestellt...hat auch keiner bemerkt.
Ich wollte für einen Ini mal das Kabel wechseln, weil wir einen Drahtbruch draufhatten, nun habe ich ausversehen ein solches PNP Kabel erwischt... Ich bin bei der Fehlersuche schier verzweifelt 
Hatte bis dahin auch nicht gewusst das es so etwas gibt... 
Wir haben da IFM im Einsatz, die haben M8 oder M12 Stecker mit integrierter LED wir haben 1,5m Länge, gibts aber sicher auch in anderen Längen. wenn du willst schreib ich dir mal die Typennummer raus
(die liegen jetzt gaaaaaaaanz weit hinten im Ersatzteilschrank aber ich werd sie schon noch finden...)

Gruß Markus


----------



## M_o_t (24 Mai 2007)

Hallo,

wäre toll wenn die Typnr schreiben könntest. Habe schon einige Zeit auf der IFM Seite verbracht.

Gruß
Silke


----------

